# Ownership messed up automatically !!



## shahzaib (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi,

From past few weeks we are experiencing a very unpredictable behaviour from FreeBSD-11 version. Sometimes php-fpm stop working, sometimes grep command stop working and running these commands on terminal outputs the 'Core dumped' error.

To fix it, we reboot the server and its get back to original state. In few days back we experienced that any files listed with 'ls' command would show filenames ending with curly bracket } e.g test.txt} file.txt} php.txt} .

Today we faced a very critical ownership issue for web root directory which was set to www yesterday but today we saw that our web root files are created with ownership of 'ids' instead of www. Here please check the screenshot : 

http://prntscr.com/i75q8i

Would anyone please advise me on whats going on with FreeBSD, what happened to its stability ? Please help me to fix it asap.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 29, 2018)

This is not done by FreeBSD at all. You either have an admin that's screwing things up or your site keeps getting hacked.


----------



## xtaz (Jan 29, 2018)

ids usually stands for Intrusion Detection System. Is there anything at all like that running on your system that may be attempting to protect you by renaming files or changing the ownership? If not then as SirDice says you've probably been hacked by something or someone.


----------

